# What makes large bubbles in breads?



## Hyperion (Jun 21, 2011)

I watched a DDD show where a restaurant specializing in Italian sandwiches showed how to make their own sub bread. When they opened it up, I see a lot of big air bubbles similar to what you see in Ciabatas. I wonder what makes those big air bubbles? I tried many times to make bread but all of them have small uniform bubbles. What's the theory and science behind?


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 21, 2011)

leviners Like Baking powder and baking soda. 

Which contain Sodium nitrate.

The also probably have a good mother dough some where on hand ( just shy of the camera too )


----------



## dcSaute (Jun 21, 2011)

baking soda and/or baking powder is used in some shortbreads - mostly in biscuit type products.
no clue where the sodium nitrate comes in, that's not in any of my leavening agents.

most breads use yeast as a leavening agent.  the yeast eats sugars and poops/generates CO2; gluten development in the flour makes the dough elastic - creating 'balloons' of trapped CO2 gas.

there's certain some exceptions - but for the most part over-working the dough _especially_ after the last rise prior to baking (could be 2 or 3 rises...) "deflates" aka breaks the CO2 balloons.

bread at the basic is flour, water, yeast.  salt is optional as is virtually everything else "in the purest sense"

the proportions and the technique play a huge role in how a loaf of flour+water+yeast turns out.
ciabata, for example, is a very 'wet' aka 'slack' dough - that is the % of water to the % of flour is 80%+.

again a generalization, but 'wetter' doughs aka 'higher hydration' typically develop bigger holes/bubbles.  a dough you mix / knead for 20-30 minutes is not likely to develop big holes - the 'crumb' aka 'texture' of the bread will be much finer.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 21, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> baking soda and/or baking powder is used in some shortbreads - mostly in biscuit type products.
> no clue where the sodium nitrate comes in, that's not in any of my leavening agents.
> 
> most breads use yeast as a leavening agent.  the yeast eats sugars and poops/generates CO2; gluten development in the flour makes the dough elastic - creating 'balloons' of trapped CO2 gas.
> ...


Does poofing time in the poofer effect bubbles too?


----------



## Selkie (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeast, the amount of gluten in the flour you are using, the length of time you let your bread proof, and the amount of kneading you do between risings all contribute to the "crumb" of the finished loaf.

"Crumb" is a term to describe the texture of the inside of the bread.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 21, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Yeast, the amount of gluten in the flour you are using, the length of time you let your bread proof, and the amount of kneading you do between risings all contribute to the "crumb" of the finished loaf.
> 
> *"Crumb" is a term to describe the texture of the inside of the bread*.


 
How does crumb refer to bubbles?
Would saying a bread had a lot of crumb mean a lot of bubbles, or a lot of actual bread?
I knew crumb refered to the inside of bread, but have no idea what it is describing, unless the term is simply, this bread has a good crumb, meaning a lot of nice holes/cavities.


----------



## dcSaute (Jun 21, 2011)

bread crumb definition, see
Baking Glossary | The Fresh Loaf

I can't imagine 100% of all bakers world wide will agree with any one specific definition, but it's a start.

proofing time will indeed affect the end result - both "too much" and "too little" are problematic.

a time honored 'test' is the 'finger poke' - described by many other words/phrases as well.
again - _depending_ on the intended loaf type/technique ... you poke the proofing bread, the indent should spring back slightly, but not completely.  if the 'poke hole' springs back and essentially disappears, it's not finished.  if the 'poke hole' does not spring back at all, it's over-proofed.

and after the proofing questions, there's the "oven spring" issue.

I bake a lot of bread(s) and I'm constantly trying new recipes.  here's the deal:  it's rare when all the stars align and it all works "perfect" the first time.  I'd say 80% of my attempts do not "look like the picture" first time.  if it has good taste or some other characteristic I like, I keep at it.  you'll frequently see recipe directions that are a bit fuzzy about qtys.  well, after you make a recipe a couple times you figure out what more/less you need to make it look like the picture (g).


----------



## pacanis (Jun 21, 2011)

The "pattern of holes".


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 21, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> I watched a DDD show where a restaurant specializing in Italian sandwiches showed how to make their own sub bread. When they opened it up, I see a lot of big air bubbles similar to what you see in Ciabatas. I wonder what makes those big air bubbles? I tried many times to make bread but all of them have small uniform bubbles. What's the theory and science behind?



And the answer is....Flatulent Yeast!

I'll give a better answer after work.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 21, 2011)

If you want bread with a good crust, big holes and GREAT flavor, try the New York Times Bread.

Recipe: No-Knead Bread - New York Times

No need to use the floured towel--that just makes a mess.  Instead, transfer the bread to a well greased bowl for that step.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> If you want bread with a good crust, big holes and GREAT flavor, try the New York Times Bread.
> 
> Recipe: No-Knead Bread - New York Times
> 
> No need to use the floured towel--that just makes a mess.  Instead, transfer the bread to a well greased bowl for that step.



I too have made this bread, and without the floured towel.  It's very good.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 21, 2011)

I have learned that using a plastic bowl to rest the dough, the dough will almost not stick, and after the scraps sticking to the bowl gets dry, they can be easily peeled off - no tiresome washing needed lol


----------

